# passato remoto - passato prossimo



## stevenvh

Scrivendo una storia, posso mescolare il passato prossimo e il passato remoto? Normalmente userei il passato prossimo, e non ho ancora imparato il passato remoto (lo studieremo nei mesi prossimi), ma lo leggo spesso e adesso sono inclinato a usarlo nei casi come "disse..." o "chiese...", anche se scrivo il resto nel passato prossimo.


----------



## Memimao

E' certamente più corretto scrivere una _narrazione_ in passato remoto.

L'abbandono di un _intero tempo verbale_ , che è ciò a cui si assiste oggi in Italia, non può essere considerato una conquista linguistica. 

Non sono di lingua madre ma posso apprezzare una persona che si esprime scegliendo i tempi verbali con precisione. Persino la RAI può iniziare un servizio con "Dieci anni fa *aveva* fatto chiudere la moschea..." (Trapassato prossimo che dovrebbe parlare di eventi precedenti al tempo della narrazione, non del tempo stesso). Ma probabilmente chi parlava non aveva mai sentito dire, _fece chiudere_ e oso immaginare che _pensava_ addirittura di usare il passato remoto per parlare di dieci anni fa.

Le forme del passato remoto sono anche molto belle sebbene siano, o forse proprio perché sono, molto varie. Usare soltanto i tempi dei verbi avere ed essere (ho fatto, ho dormito ho cantato, ho... ho... ho...) a mio avviso svillisce la lingua. 

Non so se ho risposto alla tua domanda...


----------



## Herodino

Per essere rigidi è sconsigliato mescolare i tempi.
Tuttavia il linguaggio di un testo deve essere adatto al lettore di tale testo, quindi se si tratta di forme colloquiali è consentito e normalmente utilizzato, anzi, in italiano l'utilizzo del passato remoto nel parlato è considerato al contempo colto ma antiquato.
Di conseguenza se in un racconto si vuole rappresentare un personaggio colto o antiquato la forma verbale dovrà essere strettamente corretta. La persona comune invece mischia i passati con una certa leggerezza, nel bene o nel male.


----------



## cesrob

Non si dovrebbero mescolare i due tempi verbali. Nello scrivere un racconto io userei il passato remoto anche se nel linguaggio parlato tendo ad utilizzare solamente il passato prossimo (ma questa è una mia abitudine, altre persone usano il passato remoto anche nel parlato - entrambi gli usi sono corretti). Se non hai ancora studiato il passato remoto però usa solo il passato prossimo, in questo senso devi essere coerente.

Rob


----------



## stevenvh

Capisco che preferite usare solo il passato remoto. Potrei provarlo, ma come l'ho detto non l'abbiamo imparato ancora e siccome questo esercizio fa parte dell'esame giocerò sul sicuro e userò solo il passato prossimo. 
Grazie delle risposte, e buon fine settimana.


----------



## Atars

stevenvh said:


> Scrivendo una storia, posso mescolare il passato prossimo e il passato remoto? Normalmente userei il passato prossimo, tra l'altro non ho ancora imparato il passato remoto (lo studieremo nei mesi prossimi), ma lo leggo spesso e adesso sono *incline* ad usarlo nei casi come "disse..." o "chiese...", anche se scrivo il resto nel passato prossimo.


 
Se tu fossi inclinato, saresti come la Torre di Pisa 



> Potrei provarlo, ma come *l'*ho già detto non l'abbiamo ancora imparato (...) e siccome questo esercizio fa parte dell'esame giocherò sul sicuro e userò solo il passato prossimo.


 
Ciao


----------



## stevenvh

Grazie delle correzioni.


----------



## Elsa Cremer

Ciao a tutti,

ho una frase da tradurre e non sono sicuro del'uso dei tempi, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?

'Quando ha formato i "The 101ers", usci' a comprare la stessa chitarra. ?
'Quando formò i "The 101ers", usciva a comprare la stessa chitarra.     ?
'Quando ha formato i "The 101ers", è uscito a comprare la stessa chitarra.'  ?

Si tratta comunque di un azione si è svolta tanto tempo fa e che è conclusa..

Grazie!


----------



## Anaiss

Se si tratta di una narrazione puoi usare il passato remoto o il presente storico, l'importante è che i tempi non cambino e siano omogenei dall'inizio alla fine.
Ecco un thread che forse può interessarti, link.

Per la tua frase: cosa intendi con quando? Può essere subito dopo?
"Subito dopo aver formato i "The 101ers"  _usci' a comprare la stessa chitarra./ esce a comprare la stessa chitarra. (presente storico)"_


----------



## Elsa Cremer

con 'quando' non é inteso 'subito dopo'. 
x----x...per esempio
ed é passato e concluso.

grazie!!


----------



## Anaiss

Attenzione, siamo sul forum solo italiano .
Mi suona un po' strana...
Forse direi "Quando formò i (), si comprò la stessa chitarra"

Sennò, con "uscì a comprare" sembra che la persona in questione, dopo aver fondato il gruppo, sia uscita presumibilmente dal luogo dell'incontro con i membri per prendersi una chitarra.

Dipende da ciò che vuoi dire.


----------



## infinite sadness

Si può anche dire: una volta che ebbe formato i 101ers, usci a comprare la stessa chitarra. (la stessa rispetto a cosa?)


----------



## Elsa Cremer

ups, mi sono dimenticata..

Grazie! Infatti, fa senso come dici, 'compró la stessa chitarra...'

Grazie mille!

ciao


----------



## olaszinho

'Quando ha formato i "The 101ers", è uscito a comprare la stessa chitarra.' ?

Seconda la grammatica tradizionale, l'uso dei tempi verbali dovrebbe essere il seguente:
Quando ebbe formato i "The 101ers", uscì a comprare la stessa chitarra ".
Se l'uso del trapassato remoto dovessere risultare troppo letterario, potresti sempre usare il passato remoto:
Quando formò i the 101ers", uscì a comprare la stessa chitarra.
In alternativa, potresti cambiare la frase:
Una volta formati i "the 1010ers uscì a comprare la stessa chitarra.
Personalmente consiglio sempre di usare il passato remoto, almeno nello scritto. Ritengo che sia il tempo verbale più ricco di sfumature e di forme. Lo considero anche estremamente  gradevole da un punto di vista estetico. Il passato prossimo è monotono, piatto, eccessivamente familiare o televisivo.


----------



## Elsa Cremer

xxx
@ olazinho

grazie per la spiegazione!!
infatti, si tratta di sottotitoli per un film, dove i personaggi raccontano del passato...


----------



## GreatLife

Scusate...arrivo un po' in ritardo. Io avrei scritto:

"Dopo aver formato i "The 101ers", uscì a comprare la stessa chitarra?".
oppure
"Appena formò (formato) i "The 101ers", uscì a comprare la stessa chitarra?".


----------

